# Brixham Breakwater Car Park



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

First of all I would say that I am 100% in favour of wild camping (or Freedom Camping as they say in New Zealand). However, it should be done responsibly.

For years motorhomes have been parked overnight at Brixham Breakwater Car Park although it says no overnighting. Recently more and more vans are doing this. When only a few parked, they would go around the edge and be quite unobtrusive. However, recently because of shear numbers they are now parking in the middle. 

Parking is at a premium in Brixham at present and for the foreseeable future as plans are underway for "improvements!!". I presume this is why someone has written to the local paper complaining about motorhomers. She goes on to say that as well as parking, there are push bikes, dingys, chairs and even barbecues put up, all for £7.00 for 24 hours.

Just writing this as a warning to those who perhaps use this car park that there may be problems in the future now it has been given this bad publicity. I hope it will not lead to motorhomes being banned from the car park totally.

Probably a case of a few idiots spoiling it for the rest.

Teresa


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

that is a shame. I only live a short distance away and didn't realise mh could park there. I haven't been to Brixham in ages :wink: 

It's a pity that the minority spoil it for others.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

IMHO it seems that it is no longer just a minority.

Ralph


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Its also a very small car park,


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I think most have been overnighting, not on the main car park which is very small, but to the left opposite the boat launching area.
This area is normally full of boats in Winter when they are taken out of the water.
Work on the new fish quay starts in Autumn which will result in closure of larger car and coach park on the other side of Brixham, at Oxon cove.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

If you pass the Breakwater car park, carry on towards Berry Head past the
coastguard cottages you will come to another small car park, no height barriers, pay and display, alongside the sea and with toilets.
Also a small overspill on the other side of the road.
Worth a look


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Worth a try but just a warning!! There have been problems with yobs partying there - causing noise and disruption including throwing broken glass into the swimming pool.


----------

